# Gemma Plumley and Ebro.



## VLHIEASTON (6 June 2011)

Does anyone know what happened today? Gemma has lost her good horse Ebro but I'm not sure what happened.

R.I.P. Ebro x


----------



## kerilli (6 June 2011)

I heard that he broke a leg while jumping. Absolutely tragic, huge condolences to Gemma and her team.


----------



## legend22 (6 June 2011)

Fell at a triple bar and broke a hind leg. Very sad. Lovely young horse.


----------



## C&C (6 June 2011)

OMG 

I used to work for Gemma Plumley many many moons ago, well it was her mum and aunt really. Gemma was only on ponies then and was a lovely girl.

So sorry to here this.


----------



## Waterborn (7 June 2011)

Condolences to Gemma, very sad


----------



## VLHIEASTON (7 June 2011)

Thanks for replying folks, she seems devastated ( as anyone would be) so didn't want to ask.

 xxx


----------



## millhouse (7 June 2011)

Very sad.  Rest in peace Ebro.


----------



## Chestnutter (7 June 2011)

I was there and watched it happen :-( 
was absolutely horrific, never seen anything that awful in my life. 
they were clear so far, last pair to go, came up to the triple bar but he took a stride out and just got in a tangle in the poles. the cups and everything gave way like they were meant to but i think it broke on landing anyway. 
Gemma was really lucky, he missed her by millimetres and she managed to roll out of the way in time but poor pony tried to get up and everyone could see how bad the break was. Truly awful, Gemma, groom and family were absolutely distraught aswell, as you can imagine. Such an awful end to a good week. :-(


----------



## Tinks81 (7 June 2011)

i heard it was awful - i think it was broken above the hock they said he put down in the triple bar and his leg snapped !! 

such a big loss as was amazing x


----------



## TableDancer (8 June 2011)

These versions are correct, he picked up at least a stride too early, God only knows why. Has been brought home to be buried in the garden, along with the foal they lost the same day    

Eddie was not only a breath-taking talent who was just starting to spread his wings - recently successfully jumped his first Grand Prix and had already qualified for HOYS - but was the sweetest, kindest, sunniest horse you could imagine, you would never have known he was a stallion. He was everyone's favourite and is totally irreplaceable, an absolute tragedy. My thoughts are with Gemma and ber family, as well as Nicola who loved him like a baby  Run free, Eddie...


----------



## VLHIEASTON (8 June 2011)

Sweet post Tabledancer thank you....thanks for contributing everyone x


----------



## amage (8 June 2011)

Thoughts and condolences to Gemma & all connections what a horrible accident. Thanks be to god she wasn't injured.


----------



## sakura (8 June 2011)

how awful 

my thoughts go out to everyone who knew him xxx


----------



## wonkey_donkey (9 June 2011)

Totally tragic. 

What show was this at ???


----------



## VLHIEASTON (10 June 2011)

Think it was Wales and the West.


----------



## brighteyes (11 June 2011)

Poor Gemma - awful, awful, awful.  

Sleep well Eddie and huge condolences to his yard.


----------

